# Anyone get Natural BFP after ICSI miscarriage?



## jazz4152 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I do not often post on this site and generally when I do it is cycle buddies but I am not sure where to post this. I hope this is the right place.

I have had two ICSI freah treatments in the last 8 months and 1st MC in June HCG levels slow rising and ended up with bleeding or 22 days and then ERPC. Second BFP in November and MMC on dec 21st after 9 week scan. Baby dies at 6.3 weeks despite seeing hb at 6 weeks. Another ERPC on dec 27th (rubbish christmas). I have LO from 4th IVF/ICSI who is now 4 and the light of our lives. We would love a sibling for him.

My Journey goes like this.
2003 6 month clomid all BFN
2003-2004 3x IUI BFN
Car accident had to postpone treatment
2006 IVF no fertalisation move to ICSI
2007- ICSI BFN
2007 - ICSI with immunes BFN
2008 ICSI with clexaine, prednisolone and gestone BFP DS born dec 2008
2009 FET BFN
2010 FET BFN
2012 ICSI abroad BFP sac only MC after 8 weeks and resulted in emergency ERPC
2012 ICSI BFP HB at 6 weeks no HB at 9 weeks baby died ERPC at 9+6

As you can see we have had quite a journey.

My last ERPC was 5+3 ago and no sign of af. I am sure that I am just hoping for a miricle and realisticaly I know there is little to no chance of me getting pg naturally but I was just wondering if there is anyone who may have had this happen. I have felt a little queasy in last few days and have had af pains but keep checking and nothing. Terrified to do a test because either way I will be either devastated or terrified. 

DH has good sperm count but terrible morphology and mobitity with lots of clumping. Last analisys said only 2% were ok. I suppose 2% of 78 million is still quite a few good ones. I have PCOS but regular cycle. There have been a couple of times in the last 10 years where I have had faint + on HPT but then period came so not sure if these were chemical.

I have 2 frosties and would really like to get on and plan for the next treatment but I am stuck until af arrives.

Any ideas or messages would be greatfully recieved.

Thanks

Jazz.xxx


----------

